# Primal Freeze Dried users



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

How big are the nuggets? I was given a sample today and Im trying to work out how much to eliminate from my dog's normal meal when I feed her the sample. I dont want to overfeed! It seems like a small 2inch long rectangle.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would give her one piece and just reduce her kibble a 1/8th to 1/4quarter of her normal diet. Then after a week weigh her. Adjust up or down, if she loses or gains. If she stays the same, good. I don't know the calories of the nuggets---call the company if it is not listed.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

The sample I got is only one piece. Im just trying to figure out if this one piece is the same as a nugget because if it is then its the equivalent to an entire meal for my dog.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe's is 5 lbs and she eats 1 nugget 2x a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> Chloe's is 5 lbs and she eats 1 nugget 2x a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How big is the nugget?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

1oz  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

My chi eats the raw lamb frozen Primal Freeze nuggets. He eats 1 nugget in am and pm. When I switched him off freeze dried ZP he did really well! He had allergies/issues with ZP. No allergies, loose stools or problems with PF so far that I know of! He gets sooo excited at meal time with PF!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Primal nuggets are rectangular. The sample you got was more than likely a one ounce nugget which is exactly what is in the big bags


----------

